# Closed 450 Acres, Trophy Management, need 2 Members, prime hunting property $700 YR



## rodwill1234 (Jun 16, 2014)

Bang Bang club-Prime hunting property for trophy deer and turkey near Lake Sinclair and and plum creek in Putnam co. Need only 1 more person to join that would take care of this property like it was their own and honest folks,10 MEMBERS hunt allowed plus Limited guest ,Lots of Trophy deer on property on 450 arcs of 18 years Trophy management, 10 + food plots, hardwood, pines and creeks and camping area, limited spots available, call Rodney soon @ 678-342-7687 OR cell 770-380-3830 need 700.00 yr each person and a little help with the food plots


----------



## Strutter (Jun 18, 2014)

So you have managed this property for 18 years? Why such a need for members for now, did some drop out? Nice pics


----------



## rodwill1234 (Jun 23, 2014)

Took more land on and some members before moved ,only taking a few members and that will be it, thanks


----------

